# Pics of JHP lip spoiler, using existing holes



## akpopeye (Dec 14, 2008)

Does anyone have pics of the jhp lip spoiler installed on their goat, the one that uses the existing gto spoiler holes?

I havent seen any other pics besides the ones on the jhp website.

Thanks in advance

cameron


----------



## devinsgn (Apr 6, 2007)

11-17-R1 172

Thats the only picture I have of my car. If I have a chance tonight i'll take a picture of it. (i'm setting up my trans jack to put the converter back in tomorrow)


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

*Spoiler delete*



devinsgn said:


> 11-17-R1 172
> 
> Thats the only picture I have of my car. If I have a chance tonight i'll take a picture of it. (i'm setting up my trans jack to put the converter back in tomorrow)


Can someone please tell me where I can purchase a spoiler delete kit, I spent $40 on a kit I purchased from top shelf performance, but they took my money and never sent it. Top shelf fell off the face of the earth. Help!


----------



## akpopeye (Dec 14, 2008)

thanks for the pic


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

you can try this JHP Vehicle Enhancements - Specialise in Holden Monaro and Commodore Spoilers, Body Kits, Tyre and Wheel Packages.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Anyone else have pictures of their GTO with the JHP lip spoiler?


----------

